# Customer service



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is similar to my experience with Stanley Bostitch. They saw my complaint about my problem with their compressor I was having here on Lumberjocks, and the Director of Product Developement sent me an e-mail wanting to know what he could do to make things right. Now that gets a persons attention, and you know that guy is going to tell all his buddies about the great deal he got, so thats what good PR does for you. You probably remember all that, it was'nt that long ago, but it bears repeating. It's good to know other companies are into good PR too. A lot are not. Like Delta. mike


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I am always pleased when the rare company gives good service in English.. or at least a non punjabi version of English. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

I own a Jet tablesaw and this story make me feel goooood. Thanks


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks, its always good to know that there is good customer service backing up your tool if something is to go wrong!


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

It is good to hear that Jet is in the game for keeps. Thanks for the post.


----------

